# FS: Crystal Red Shrimplets and Yellow shrimplets!



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, I have Crystal Red Shrimplets and Yellow Shrimplets for sale.
CRS A-S grade - 10 for $35 ( about 30 available) 
CRS SS grade - $6 ea or 10 for $55 ( only 10 available)
Yellow - 10 for $20

10 CRS ( A-S ) + 10 Yellow for $50

I'm going to JL aquatic in Burnaby on Friday, can bring there.
Thanks.

Some Pic 
CRS A-S grade:









































CRS SS grade:

























Yellow shrimplets:








Female


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

....Bump!!!....


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

....Bump!!...


----------



## Kalimist (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi I'll take all. Call or txt 604 202 9307 I'll pick up. 
Btw your inbox is full.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

.....Bump!!....


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

Bump! Still have some...


----------



## Hempster (Aug 24, 2012)

I would take 20 yellow shrimp for 40 and pay" Purolator " shipping to Grande Prairie, Alberta . With PayPal .
Let me know if it's not much of a job. I know it is hard to get out and do such things in some 
places, depending on the size off town or city.
Thanx
Pss. I am a member Of the Alberta Aquatica sister site of BCaquria I think ,could be wrong ,
but you can check me out there if you like .


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

.....Bump.....


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Free bump for some excellent shrimp! I bought some of each a while back, and they have already produced lots of little shrimplets everywhere! Don't be put off by their size, they should grow pretty quickly and start breeding in about a month or two depending on how much you feed them. Highly recommended


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

MOLOTO said:


> Free bump for some excellent shrimp! I bought some of each a while back, and they have already produced lots of little shrimplets everywhere! Don't be put off by their size, they should grow pretty quickly and start breeding in about a month or two depending on how much you feed them. Highly recommended


Thank you ! I'm glad the shrimps are doing well


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought some Yellows several months ago and have been very satisfied with them. Very healthy and grew quick.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

sunshine_1965 said:


> I bought some Yellows several months ago and have been very satisfied with them. Very healthy and grew quick.


Thank you 

.....Bump.... Still have shrimps....


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

.........Bump.........


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

........bump.........


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

..... Bump !! .....
Only 10 Yellows and 10 CRS left !


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you have the yellows still when I come out your way on Oct 28th in the late morning. Unless you are heading out this direction to some extent (J&L Aquatics maybe) I could meet you out there sooner. Let me know.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Hempster (Aug 24, 2012)

Ludmila, you need to clear up your privet messages as I just tryed to reply to the last one you sent and it says your messages are FULL 
Lee


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Your inbox is full. I understand you have more Yellows available. Can I get another order of 10 for another member asking me to pick up for him. Members name is Reckon. Thanks. Please let me know so I come prepared to purchase them for him as well. I will see your husband on Sunday. Thanks for letting me know about this change. I am not sure if you got my # when I sent it to you or not. 604-785-2111 Paul


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

I have 30 Yellow shrimplets for sale .
10 for $20
Can meet at JL Aquatics 
Thanks .


----------

